# Hospital discharge and readmit on same day



## AngieH (Jul 14, 2011)

I need advice on how to code this: 
Pt was admitted as inpatient on 6/21 and discharged on 6/23. Pt returned to the ER later that day on 6/23 with same complaint. She was readmitted as an outpatient and discharged on 6/24. Pt also had a 0 global surgical procedure on 6/22. We billed H&P for 6/21 because the decision to perform the surgery was not made until 6/22. The admitting physician for both encounters also performed the procedure. Should we bill the d/c or H&P for 6/23, or should physician dictate a progress note for that date. Any help would be appreciated.


----------

